# Hunch of bread



## Langsuyar

¿Qué significa "hunch of bread" en la siguiente frase?:"He had a great hunch of bread on his knee and a clasp-knife in his hand, but he had apparently just finished his breakfast,..."
Un saludo.


----------



## Jonny6

Es un pedazo o trozo de pan. No usan la palabra "hunch" con frecuencia en este sentido. Es un poco arcaico y muy literario.


----------



## Cleotis

Yo lo traduciría como "un trozo/pedazo de pan"


----------



## loudspeaker

Hunch is slang.  It means 'cacho' . 'A hunch of bread', un cacho de pan. En español 'cacho' suena fuerte, ¿a que sí?


----------



## Henrik Larsson

To me cacho sounds like trozo/pedazo


----------



## Cleotis

Pues a mi no me suena igual. Trozo o pedazo son perfectamente aceptables en español, mientras que "cacho" es propia de gente de clase social baja y que no domina el lenguaje. No oirás a un academico decir "dame un cacho de pan", pero probablemente puedas oirlo de boca de alguna "choni poligonera" (low class girls who go partying in industrial areas full of discoteques)


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Cleotis said:


> Pues a mi no me suena igual. Trozo o pedazo son perfectamente aceptables en español, *mientras que "cacho" es propia de gente de clase social baja y que no domina el lenguaje.*



Perdona pero eso es una tontería.

A mi "cacho" no me suena vulgar ni inculto, es tan aceptable como los otros dos.


----------



## Cleotis

Perdona, pero será una tontería para ti. Todavía recuerdo las broncas que nos echaba mi profe de lengua cuando deciamos "cacho". A pesar de estar incluido en el diccionario de la RAE (también está incluido descambiar y suena igual de mal), su uso es considerado vulgar.


----------



## Bevj

Pues a mí me parece que la palabra es 'a *hunk* of bread.'
(Un pedazo de pan)


----------



## macame

Bevj said:


> Pues a mí me parece que la palabra es 'a *hunk* of bread.'
> (Un pedazo de pan)





> hunch
> *3. *A lump or chunk: _"She . . . cut herself another hunch of bread" (Virginia Woolf)._
> The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.


----------



## migueldlatorre

"Cachito de cielo" o "cachito de pan" no creo que te lo diga una "choni poligonera". De la obra de la que  Langsuyar ha extraído el texto, lo desconozco todo, el contexto, la situación, la clase social de quién narra.... En mi casa, cuando estamos de broma podemos decir "Jaaaai, daaaaame uuuun caaaacho...." y ninguno somos "chonis poligoneros" aunque "agitanamos" la voz. Quizá, en ese contexto de broma familiar, el académico deje de serlo y diga lo mismo.


----------



## Cleotis

En eso estoy de acuerdo contigo. En un contexto jocoso sí que se usa, como tu dices, de broma y agitanando el acento. Yo también lo uso de esa manera, y tampoco soy una "choni poligonera". No pretendía ofender a nadie, solo poner un ejemplo del tipo en plan de broma de la gente que usaría esa palabra en un contexto serio. Probablemente el académico usará cacho en la forma que tu explicas, al igual que tú y yo, pero seguramente no la usará al pedir un pedazo de pan en un restaurante, por ejemplo. Eso es a lo que yo me refería.


----------



## mijoch

¿Así que, una casa hecha a cachos sería "vulgar"?


----------



## Cleotis

Si, sería una manera muy coloquial de decir que la casa se ha construido por fases, si es a lo que te refieres.


----------



## loudspeaker

Henrik Larsson said:


> To me cacho sounds like trozo/pedazo



Y a mí también. Son todos sinónimos pero 'cacho' no tiene la misma licencia que 'trozo' o 'pedazo'. Es como 'nick'(mangar) y 'steal' (robar). Hay que ser fieles al original, y por eso he sugerido 'cacho'.


----------



## mijoch

Good-----I was getting the idea that "cacho" is a naughty word that nice people never use.


----------



## Cleotis

No, it's not naughty, it's just very colloquial.


----------



## loudspeaker

Oxford dictionary
Hunch
3.dialect. a thick piece; a hunk:
a hunch of bread






Cleotis said:


> Sigo pensando que "cacho" suena vulgar.


¡¡¡Y 'hunch'también es vulgar!!! Por eso hay que traducirlo como 'cacho'


----------



## mijoch

D'yer know-----I started in City Road. EC1----------How vulgar, what!

I've never heard "hunch" other than "corazonada". In what dialect does it have other meanings? Colonial English?

I agree with Bevj.


----------



## Jonny6

loudspeaker said:


> Y a mí también. Son todos sinónimos pero 'cacho' no tiene la misma licencia que 'trozo' o 'pedazo'. Es como 'nick'(mangar) y 'steal' (robar). Hay que ser fieles al original, y por eso he sugerido 'cacho'.



Estoy de acuerdo que aunque algunas palabras son sinónimos, hay diferencias sutiles y hay que ser fiel cuando traduce, pero no estoy de acuerdo que "cacho" es la palabra correcta. "Hunch," como dije, es un poco arcaico y muy literario. "Cacho," no es. Sin importar la discusión de la vulgaridad de la palabra, es jerga mientras que este uso de "hunch" es raro y viejo, no jerga.



loudspeaker said:


> ¡¡¡Y 'hunch'también es vulgar!!! Por eso hay que traducirlo como 'cacho'



Usted está equivocada. No es vulgar.

Por eso, "pedazo/trozo" es mejor.


----------



## Jonny6

mijoch said:


> I've never heard "hunch" other than "corazonada". In what dialect does it have other meanings? Colonial English?
> 
> I agree with Bevj.





Jonny6 said:


> No usan la palabra  "hunch" con frecuencia en este sentido. Es un poco arcaico y muy  literario.



I have seen it used this way a few times, all while reading British literature, which is why I pointed out that it is archaic and literary. The example given in the dictionary for this usage quotes Virginia Woolf, for example. 

Bevj is right that "hunk" would also work in this sentence, but is wrong in assuming that it should or needs to be "hunk" - "hunch" works just as well.


----------



## loudspeaker

Jonny6 said:


> Usted está equivocada. No es vulgar.
> 
> Por eso, "pedazo/trozo" es mejor.



Mire, me puede decir que no está usted de acuerdo conmigo pero no que estoy equivocada. ''Hunch' en este contexto es una palabra vulgar, la cual he oído en más de una película de la época en boca de camioneros y estibadores.


----------



## mijoch

No, no. "Hunch" in ze Ingleze moderno e normale--------corazonada. "Hunk" es altra cosa--------qualque cosa sorprendemente big.


----------



## Jonny6

loudspeaker said:


> Mire, me puede decir que no está usted de acuerdo conmigo pero no que estoy equivocada. ''Hunch' en este contexto es una palabra vulgar, la cual he oído en más de una película de la época en boca de camioneros y estibadores.



Es que no estoy de acuerdo porque está equivocada y lo puedo decir porque no es una cuestión de opinión, es una cuestión de hecho. Respeto sus opiniones, pero en este caso, está equivocado. Si hay películas así, reconozca que mientras el estereotipo es que camioneros y estibadores usan muchas palabras vulgares, no es que todas las palabras que usan son vulgares.

Diccionarios normalmente marcan cuales de los usos son vulgares. No encuentro ninguno que marca que este uso sí es vulgar. Más que eso, no sé si ha leído mucho de Virginia Woolf, pero no usa palabras vulgares en su escritura y usa "hunch" en este sentido. Admito, es posible, no es probable, pero es posible que hoy en día, este uso ha cambiado a vulgar. Lo dudo mucho. Si puede dar una pizca de prueba que es vulgar (prueba más considerable que las innumerables películas sin nombres que ha visto) reconoceré que tiene razón y le rogaré perdón. Si no lo puede hacer, por favor, deje de engañar a los que quieren aprender con sus falsedades.


----------



## nangueyra

loudspeaker said:


> 'choni poligonera' ja ja ja ¡ Qué bueno!



Hola

Por acá "cacho" pertenece al lunfardo (slang). No es que suene muy mal ni sea de mal gusto, pero no es una palabra del vocabulario de todos los días. Es una palabra muy coloquial, usada entgre amigos o conocidos. No se usa formalmente.

Saludos


----------



## loudspeaker

Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary 


1. A lump; a thick piece; as a hunch of bread; a word in common *vulgar* use in New England.

http://machaut.uchicago.edu/?action=search&resource=Webster's&word=Hunch&quicksearch=on



Jonny6 said:


> Es que no estoy de acuerdo porque está equivocada y lo puedo decir porque no es una cuestión de opinión, es una cuestión de hecho. Respeto sus opiniones, pero en este caso, está equivocado. Si hay películas así, reconozca que mientras el estereotipo es que camioneros y estibadores usan muchas palabras vulgares, no es que todas las palabras que usan son vulgares.
> 
> Diccionarios normalmente marcan cuales de los usos son vulgares. No encuentro ninguno que marca que este uso sí es vulgar. Más que eso, no sé si ha leído mucho de Virginia Woolf, pero no usa palabras vulgares en su escritura y usa "hunch" en este sentido. Admito, es posible, no es probable, pero es posible que hoy en día, este uso ha cambiado a vulgar. Lo dudo mucho. Si puede dar una pizca de prueba que es vulgar (prueba más considerable que las innumerables películas sin nombres que ha visto) reconoceré que tiene razón y le rogaré perdón. Si no lo puede hacer, por favor, deje de engañar a los que quieren aprender con sus falsedades.




¡Yo no engaño a nadie! Me parece muy mal que me haya dicho eso, y es de muy mal gusto.


----------



## mijoch

It's so interesting.

Virginia Woolf certainly used "hunch", and a browse around does give "hunch/hump/hunk" as synonyms. I accept both "humpback/hunchback" but not "hunkback".

I personally only know "hunch" as premonition. I accept "hunch" as lump/trozo" because, there it is. I cannot judge whether it's informal or not. It's simply not a part of the form of English that my mummy taught me.

If it used with the "lump" meaning" in some of the about 150 places where some form of English is a first/official language, or by Virginia; then great.

I've learnt something.


----------



## loudspeaker

nangueyra said:


> Hola
> 
> Por acá "cacho" pertenece al lunfardo (slang). No es que suene muy mal ni sea de mal gusto, pero no es una palabra del vocabulario de todos los días. Es una palabra muy coloquial, usada entgre amigos o conocidos. No se usa formalmente.
> 
> Saludos



Me parece muy bien que en Argentina la palabra 'cacho' no sea vulgar. Hay gente, como se ha visto aquí hoy, que cree que sí lo es, y otra que opina que no ( Cleotis y Henrik Larsson) pero ninguno, absolutamente ninguno, le dijo al otro, como ha hecho jonny6 conmigo, que 'estaba engañando con falsedades a los que están aprendiendo'. 
Un saludo.


----------



## migueldlatorre

Me parece absurdo el fondo de la discusión. No se puede ser tan categórico al aseverar algo, y menos decir que mientes o engañas. Lo que para uno puede ser vulgar, para otro puede ser lo "refinolis". Hay que tener en cuenta el contexto, estrato social, barrio, ciudad, región, provincia, país, uso y costumbre. Afortunadamente, tenemos un idioma muy rico que se auto alimenta, se reinventa a diario, igual que el ingles, de ahí, para mi, su belleza y riqueza. Si todo fuera según lo escrito y dictado, seguiríamos usando el roman paladino o, yendo más atrás,  escribiendo símbolos en piedras.


----------



## Jonny6

loudspeaker said:


> Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary
> 
> 
> 1. A lump; a thick piece; as a hunch of bread; a word in common *vulgar* use in New England.
> 
> http://machaut.uchicago.edu/?action=search&resource=Webster%27s&word=Hunch&quicksearch=on



I'm going to switch to English to be clearer. I'm sorry if I came across as attacking you. I did not mean "engañar" in the sense of cheating people or doing something with ill will, I meant it as misleading. If you look at your link though, you will see that while it was listed as vulgar in the 1828 edition, it was no longer considered vulgar by 1913 edition and still is not.

Once again I want to apologize if my post came across as aggressive but I do think that comparing "hunch" to "cacho" is misleading. "Cacho" is a slang term (it's vulgarity is apparently up for debate) that is fairly common. "Hunch," in this sense, is not really slang, it is just obscure. My concern was that if you convince people that "cacho" = "hunch," you will get people using "hunch" when they want to translate "cacho" and most people, as seen in this thread, have no idea this definition of "hunch" existed. Inversely, people will might translate "hunch" to "cacho" and some Spanish readers may think the speaker is lower class, or a "choni poligonera" as Cleotis puts it, when that is not the case. The best and most effective translation, without sacrificing loyalty to the original, is "pedazo" or "trozo." "Cacho" could be misleading, "pedazo" and "trozo" would not be.


----------



## macame

> *cacho
> (Del lat.vulg. *caccŭlus, y este del lat. caccăbus, olla; cf.gall. cacho, vasija rota, pedazo quebrado de una vasija, y port. caco, cacharro, pedazo de loza).
> 
> 1. m. Pedazo o trozo de algo.
> 
> *




Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, creo que el español tiene su origen en el *latín vulgar *hablado en Hispania y cacho es una de las palabras que se originaron de éste.
Para nada cacho puede considerarse _slang. _


----------



## Jonny6

Quiero pedir perdón otra vez si le he ofendido. No era mi intención. Ahora, unos días después de todo, leo lo que escribí de nuevo y sí veo que parece muy bruto. Por favor, créame cuando digo que no quería insultarle a nadie. Todavía estoy aprendiendo español y así no siempre hablo fino. Cuando quiero expresar una idea, solo sé una manera y no puedo mostrar el sentamiento sino la idea sencilla. Me gusta este sitio porque podemos aprender y hablar las cosas más difíciles de lenguas bonitas y vivas con todo el respeto. Veo que lo que escribí parece irrespetuoso pero cuando lo escribí no tenía nada de mala intención.


----------

